# Best non toxic glue to repair hide?



## marcus0002 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi. I bought two jungles the other day and in the process of moving the enclosure I dropped one if the hides

I was thinking of using aradite epoxy to glue it back together. However a similar product by loctite was marked toxic to the environment and aradite had no label apart from saying it was unsuitable for food or outdoor use.

As long as I leave either to cure for 24 hours will they be fine on a snake hide? If not what else would I he recommended to use?
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Honestly you can't go wrong using silicon & letting it cure for a couple of days.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 9, 2013)

I know this isn't answering their question, but is it safe to use a hot glue gun to mend things


----------



## Tristan (Aug 9, 2013)

surface contact stuff should be fine, its really only water\food bowls you need to be careful with, ingestion over absorption


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guy's

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramy (Aug 9, 2013)

I personally prefer to use silicones, especially the aquarium safe or less harmful to the environment types. Anything that's okay for wet areas I would usually consider to be safe for reptiles. They set reasonably quickly, and don't leech too much chemical.


----------



## jaspy (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with Ramy, I use silicon for anything cage related because it's a naturally occuring substance as well as everything said above


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ramy said:


> I personally prefer to use silicones, especially the aquarium safe or less harmful to the environment types. Anything that's okay for wet areas I would usually consider to be safe for reptiles. They set reasonably quickly, and don't leech too much chemical.



Bathroom and kitchen silicone with anti mould/mildrew arent recommended for animals.


Rick


----------



## mjcarpentry (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah I agree a sili would be fine but even the selleys PVA is great. Its water based, easy clean, Honestly could eat the stuff lol


----------



## dragondragon (Aug 10, 2013)

I think some people might have when they where in kindergarten


----------



## Ramy (Aug 10, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Bathroom and kitchen silicone with anti mould/mildrew arent recommended for animals.



Fair point. I suppose I do spend a fair amount of time in the hardware store reading the labels and choosing the right product. The stuff I've got around at the moment says "less harmful to the environment" and I think it's Selley's 3 in 1?
The solvents aren't great for anyone, but once it's all cured and rinsed off (read: no odour) it's safe. Or you can be extra safe and use "aquarium safe" stuff, but I find it has a really long cure time.


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 10, 2013)

When you say silicon, you mean just general purpose silicon sealant?


----------

